# Management Buck Johnson County 10/28/2012



## Chris Tyre (Nov 1, 2012)

Got this management buck just before sunset. 4-1/2 year old 180lb 7pt. Looks like a good candidate for a Euro Camo dipped mount.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice buck.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

nice


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 20, 2013)

*Management buck*





Did you hunt on a ranch or plantation? Nice buck.


----------



## au7126 (Jan 21, 2013)

As the late Paul Harvey said "and now the rest of the story"


----------



## Rem270 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think the last picture was taken at Frost's Deer Processing.  Looks like his place to me.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 26, 2013)

Congrats.  Was he killed at Ruttin Buck?


----------



## jpatton (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice buck


----------

